# Books Regarding MCAT 2015.



## khushi.b (May 22, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I need to prepare for punjab MCAT this year. Someone told me that one need to stick to only text books for its preparation. I want to know is it true ? 
And if MCAT preparation books are helpful like many mcq's containing books available in market can you please refer me some good books which will be helpful. 
Thank u.


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

Most of the questions (over 80%) are from F.Sc textbooks. Therefore your primary target should be to go through your textbooks. Download MCAT 2015 syllabus from UHS website for a list of topics, etc.You also need to practice answering MCQs, so that, you can know how a single thing can be asked in different ways. For practice of MCQs, you can join some Academy. You can also use MCQ books available in the market.I myself used Doggars MCQ book. However, I have heard that ILMI MCQ book is also good (though I have not seen it myself).P.SMy younger brother will also take MCAT this year. IN'SHA'ALLAH. Currently, he is preparing from KIPS Academy Chauburji Branch, Lahore.


----------

